

Why is my "fast" mobile connection so slow - chetanahuja
http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1230000000545/ch02.html

======
chetanahuja
And here's a spreadsheet that implements the formula for amount of time it
takes TCP to start filling the available bandwidth for the channel it's using.
Hover over the cells to see notes about what they mean.

The main variables to tweak are RTT and the available channel bandwidth. The
answer you're looking for is in cell B5.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0An9tG32cwT8UdFZ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0An9tG32cwT8UdFZFOVY3QkFVS005bFVpMHdHR2stVWc#gid=0)

------
chetanahuja
That one chapter is the most readable and concise description I've ever seen
capturing all the problems of using TCP over high latency connections. My post
title calls out "fast" mobile networks because the connection "speed" is
always expressed in terms of bandwidth in all carrier marketing. Reading that
page tells you why that's a mostly meaningless number without also knowing the
RTT (connection latency) for that same network in typical conditions.

